# SOTD: Jessica Simpson Lined Wedge Sneaker, Yay or Nay?



## daer0n (Sep 23, 2008)

Only thing that i can say is: What was she thinking?!




Nayers!..those are some ugly shoes, not like Jessica Simpson is known for being a fashion icon lol!


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 23, 2008)

er, no. Not hot. Not my style of thing at all. I CAN imagine it with some cropped skinny jeans and a white band tee, maybe a bandana necktie thing... ew. LOL


----------



## speedy (Sep 23, 2008)

Eww, those are awful. I have a friend who'd wear them though. They are just wrong.


----------



## Anthea (Sep 23, 2008)

Hmmm....U G L Y lol


----------



## xtiffanyx (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh my


----------



## MorrisonsMaenad (Sep 23, 2008)

The white ones can be worked out, those can be pulled off with the right fit...they're almost ugly but are okay.

The others on the other hand look like they killed a kid's teddy bear and made some shoes


----------



## Lolita Von Tess (Sep 23, 2008)

YUk


----------



## Lucy (Sep 23, 2008)

lol!!!

i actually kinda like them...


----------



## katina74 (Sep 23, 2008)

hell no. so ugly


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, wedges + sneakers = bad idea. lol.

Her designs for dress shoes usually aren't bad, not sure what she was thinking here...


----------



## Karren (Sep 23, 2008)

No way!! Niot hot at all...


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 23, 2008)

Yikes I don't like those at all.


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 23, 2008)

Eww, what was she thinking? I usually like her line but these are fugly


----------



## bCreative (Sep 23, 2008)

I must be weird because I actully think those are kinda cute.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 23, 2008)

Hum !


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 23, 2008)

blha


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 23, 2008)

I hate them lol

They go against the trainers=comfort formula.

She's messing with the laws of physics!!


----------



## Tinkerbella (Sep 23, 2008)

ew


----------



## reesesilverstar (Sep 23, 2008)

I kinda like them...


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 23, 2008)

They are cute...don't know if I will be spending money on them...but they are cute.


----------



## moccah (Sep 23, 2008)

Well I know what she was thinking: Lets design some ugly shoes to fit my ugly fashion sense....

She designed them for herself and herself only


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 24, 2008)

Her shoes and purses are gorgeous! These are so ugly though.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 24, 2008)

They're alright. What would you wear with them though? Uh....


----------



## Abouttheshoes (Sep 25, 2008)

NAY. Not a bit.


----------



## ricababyy (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the white ones. No way id fold em down tho.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 25, 2008)

They're not doing anything for me, not my style at all.


----------



## shesadiva (Oct 1, 2008)

for me, wedges and sneakers should be separate shoes.

Nay!


----------



## nibjet (Oct 1, 2008)

those are hideous, lol


----------



## fawp (Oct 1, 2008)

I saw these a few weeks ago and thought..."WTF!? Those are some ugly shoes!"...but then I was thinking that with the right outfit and a ton of personality, they might be cute.


----------



## jmaui02 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hehehe...i like them too... it looks funky.


----------



## farris2 (Oct 9, 2008)

no way..eww


----------



## puncturedskirt (Oct 9, 2008)

EW! Nay..


----------



## chantelle8686 (Oct 9, 2008)

hmm i actually like them...buying them maybe but i like them.....they would look cool with jean and a nice tee or even singlet...kinda looks like something gwen stefani would make tho


----------



## TheGreenFairy (Oct 12, 2008)

Stick a supermodel in em and send her down a catwalk, and in 5 months everyone will be wearing them.

Ive seen far worse things become fashionable ie. high waisted jeans. Since when did grandpa pants anything other than hilarious?


----------



## mariascreek (Oct 12, 2008)

that is beyond ugly


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Oct 12, 2008)

i am def not a fan of those.

i worked at a shoe store for a while and i was kinda suprised most of her stuff was pretty cute and stuff i would wear. these def do not fit into something i would see her designing


----------



## Domitilla (Oct 12, 2008)

big huge nay


----------



## Roxie (Oct 15, 2008)

They are so cute! I love them! I can't pick a favourite!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 15, 2008)

I still like these, lol!


----------



## Kathy (Oct 15, 2008)

Fugly!!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow...so ugly!


----------

